# Meldahl



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Are they letting boats up in the locks to fish?


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

No the beginning of the lock wall is far as we can go and they are handing tickets out.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice if they stopped protecting us from ourselves and simply put up a sign that said, "*FISH AT YOUR OWN RISK*.' and remove the restriction buoys, and if some yay-hoos want to go up and tie into a gate in their 12 foot jon boat and get killed it's on them, or get run over by an oncoming barge, so be it. 

I'd certainly sign up for taking responsibilities for my own actions, and would never endanger myself or others in doing so.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BMustang said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if they stopped protecting us from ourselves and simply put up a sign that said, "*FISH AT YOUR OWN RISK*.' and remove the restriction buoys, and if some yay-hoos want to go up and tie into a gate in their 12 foot jon boat and get killed it's on them, or get run over by an oncoming barge, so be it.
> 
> I'd certainly sign up for taking responsibilities for my own actions, and would never endanger myself or others in doing so.


 That would be nice,Unfortunately that's not the way the world works any more, some idiot would get killed and the lawsuits would begin. I'd be all for a little "personal responsibility " but unfortunately it ain't gonna happen , Like always a few individuals ( morons). ruin it for the majority, sad !
GOOD luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't be so sure just like School Buses and public busses, cost of liability got so high the legislatures wrote a bill and guess what, now no matter who is at fault, YOUR insurance pays for it and may actually go up even though its not your fault, ( 2 friends dealing with this over the last year) I can see large groups like ACoE and state parks getting a pass on liability down the road since it costs the Govt so much money.. Food for thought...LOL


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

burt said:


> No the beginning of the lock wall is far as we can go and they are handing tickets out.


Are the buoys straight across the river from the end of the wall to ky side or did they allow boats farther up ky side like it used to be? I have not been up there for 3 years now.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Buoy line has changed the beginning of the lock wall is the line all the way across the river to the Kentucky side. The buoys are pretty much straight across.


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ain't no fish there anyways.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Not yet


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well some one holler when they get there won't be long


----------



## Gods fisherman (Apr 22, 2016)

Went Friday ,was very slow. Water at the dam was almost still. I have never seen the river like that.Caught three small cigars drifting down the bank.Water was 61.Still warm. Suggest just read old stinkyguys post on sauger and you will catch fish.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Went out Sunday fished from a boat caught 13 saugeye 2 were nice ones... All jigging on the Ohio side


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Any one going this weekend.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I might if I get out of the house. Are the sauger by the dam or on the sandbar? Are they still catching hybrids by the dam?


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Ajax said:


> I might if I get out of the house. Are the sauger by the dam or on the sandbar? Are they still catching hybrids by the dam?


No more hybrids, Sauger are where you find them but have slowed considerably in the last week.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Cadyshac are you fishing from the bank .? And what have the sauger slowed from lol ? Seemed to bite pretty well last Sunday I mean I've caught more but the bite seemed average... Have you fished since Sunday ?


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes, fishing from the bank. No I have not been fishing for several days now.

You say you caught "13 Saugeye" but you mean Sauger, right?


----------

